# Wood floor to carpet thresholds



## Velochris (31 Jan 2021)

Having a first go at installing some wood oor given by family. It will be going under the stairs, so not a large space.

It will join with the hallway carpet. The flooring plus underlay will be 12mm high. Looking around I cannot seem to find a threshold with gripper on one side and enough of a gap to fit 12mm on the other side.

Any advice on suitable products?


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Jan 2021)

When doing a similar job, I used a screw down threshold strip which spanned both sections of flooring.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2021)

I found a wooden threshold strip for this in wither B&Q or Wickes. It was some years ago, don't remember exsctly which if the two.


----------



## Archie_tect (31 Jan 2021)

Try this, [not cheapest which would be the anodised aluminium strips from Screwfix] :

https://www.ambiencehardwoodfloorin...2TfOOLFydLOBJyLfSIHdWltF_EpcoJmIaAsHOEALw_wcB


----------



## Cycleops (1 Feb 2021)

There are a variety of naplock plates available in different finishes, Aluminium, gold effect aluminium or solid brass. 

Try stairrods.co.uk they are the biggest maker of these plates. Any good carpet shop should have them. Alternatively contact a local carpet fitter who I’m sure will be able to help you out.


----------



## Velochris (1 Feb 2021)

Thanks all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2021)

Velochris said:


> Having a first go at installing some wood oor given by family. It will be going under the stairs, so not a large space.
> 
> It will join with the hallway carpet. The flooring plus underlay will be 12mm high. Looking around I cannot seem to find a threshold with gripper on one side and enough of a gap to fit 12mm on the other side.
> 
> Any advice on suitable products?



Usually the manufacturer of decent wood and laminate floors will do a matching colour transition piece. Normally they are quite expensive - out of all proportion to the base flooring cost.


----------



## figbat (1 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> When doing a similar job, I used a screw down threshold strip which spanned both sections of flooring.


Yep, this is me too.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> When doing a similar job, I used a screw down threshold strip which spanned both sections of flooring.


Just make sure the screw you are using is not too long unless you’re sure there isn’t a CH pipe beneath ; - )


----------



## BSOh (1 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> When doing a similar job, I used a screw down threshold strip which spanned both sections of flooring.



Me three worked a treat


----------



## Velochris (2 Feb 2021)

BSOh said:


> Me three worked a treat



May go down this route as it is simpler and cheaper. Did you lay some gripper slightly set back from the plate, in order to hold the carpet?


----------

